# My First DSLR Photos.. (Pic Heavy)



## KleanMe (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi all,

Ive finally got my hands on a decent DSLR (10 points to who can guess which one ) and started taking some photos with the following results;-

Comments, criticism and advice welcome! :thumb:

If the photos are really large.. I apologise, I took them down to 40%.. Thought would be enough :doublesho

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21









There are lots more but thats prob a good sample for now :lol:


----------



## xaddiction (May 10, 2007)

Looking good!

Have you got yourself any extra lenses yet?? Also do you have a grey card for setting the white balance?


----------



## uzj100 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice photos--I like the B & W ones in the warehouse.

I'm going to guess a Canon, T1i?


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

nice pics
flowers and the horse :thumb:
last one:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mr THX (May 15, 2009)

Good bit of creativity there mate :thumb: keep it up. Always look for that different angle on things.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

The T series are US designations of Canon dSLRS; in Europe they're either XD, XXD, XXXD or XXXXD, depending.

Since the EXIFs have been removed, I don't see any way to understand what camera it is - previous threads say 550 or 450D.

Quick comments: 
- set your white balance right every time if you're only using JPGs
- verticals should be vertical or obviously wrong. 5 degrees off feels awful for the viewer.
- try and avoid stuff growing out of the car (like the lamppost); the one of the front wing has majorly overexposed because it was metering on the wing and not the sky. If you'd have set it to meter on the sky and then taken it up one or 1.5 stops, you'd be fine. As it is, the tree ruins it.

Bret


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Pic 6... How much horsepower?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> The T series are US designations of Canon dSLRS; in Europe they're either XD, XXD, XXXD or XXXXD, depending.
> 
> Since the EXIFs have been removed, I don't see any way to understand what camera it is - previous threads say 550 or 450D.
> 
> ...


I was looking for EXIFs too.

What Bret says is right and true. Good attempt with the flower one being particularly nice showing nice exposure and DOF.

Keep practicing, it will become addictive.


----------



## KleanMe (Apr 16, 2008)

xaddiction said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Have you got yourself any extra lenses yet?? Also do you have a grey card for setting the white balance?


No not yet, still just got the bog standard 18-55 IS lens. Already know that I want a 50mm prime and something like a 55-250, any other suggestions?


----------



## KleanMe (Apr 16, 2008)

uzj100 said:


> Nice photos--I like the B & W ones in the warehouse.
> 
> I'm going to guess a Canon, T1i?


Thx :thumb:

Ha yep! You guys are all far too good at this game! Canon 550D


----------



## KleanMe (Apr 16, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> The T series are US designations of Canon dSLRS; in Europe they're either XD, XXD, XXXD or XXXXD, depending.
> 
> Since the EXIFs have been removed, I don't see any way to understand what camera it is - previous threads say 550 or 450D.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments Bret, not sure I completely understand tho...

With you about getting the angle right, that first warehouse shot is Wayy off!! :lol: .
The camera is 550D, how do I go about setting the white balance then? And with the car, the wing is what I wanted it to meter on surely as I wanted the rest of the shot blurred out slighty? 
Which shot with the car and lampost, the portrait one? Cause I like that photo :lol:

Feedback is greatly appreciated :thumb:


----------



## KleanMe (Apr 16, 2008)

Rust.Bucket said:


> Pic 6... How much horsepower?


Ooh Far too much for me to offer to race it with whats in picture 5!! 
:lol:



Gruffs said:


> I was looking for EXIFs too.
> 
> What Bret says is right and true. Good attempt with the flower one being particularly nice showing nice exposure and DOF.
> 
> Keep practicing, it will become addictive.


What are EXIFs?? Thanks for the comments and it already is! :doublesho


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Metering - your camera is deciding what exposure to use, say 1/[email protected]@ISO100 - depending on what's in the viewfinder at the time. If you meter on black, you'll overexpose highlights and vice versa. Try it and you'll see what I mean. 
Focusing and metering are two different things, don't mix them.

Bret


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

EXIF is the data your camera attaches to the image.

It will tell us what model the camera is, what lens you are using, the aperture, focal length and ISO. Also any copywriting info. 

Also referred to as Metadata.

Metering measures the brightness of your image for exposure. You want to expose the brightest thing (in this case the sky) so that the white is white and not white from too much light (you will hear this described as 'blown' - sadly in photography blowing is not good :lol. 

Focusing is moving the focal point of the lens onto the subject of your photograph.

I'm not sure about Canons but on mine, i would meter for the sky, lock it using the AE-L button then compose the image on the car. Then my sky wouldn't be blown and the car in focus. 

Once you get more practice in, you can play around with the metering, focussing and flash/ reflectors to manipulate the image you want rather than just making the best of what is there. 

Hope this makes sense and helps a little.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd personally want to RAW rather than meter, but that's me - I've seen how clean the K5 is when pushed 4 stops in PP. The D7000 will be similarly good. In other words, I can screw up royally and yet it will still be saveable.
AE-L is something I use in movie mode, notwithstanding the fact that I also spotmeter.

Bret


----------

